# As the Photographers--What will we do?



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
As the Photographers, What will we do, when we see the bad News / Bad Actions in front of us---Shoot the Photos first and Help them , or Forget about Photos and Help Them---Or do Both As Nick UT. Did ??
Thank you, for your Comments and IDEAS of your reactions.
Surapon

Please Click on the Link below.


About A Photograph : Nick Ut on Vimeo


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2013)

If is a life threatening situation, drop the camera and help 1st.


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> If is a life threatening situation, drop the camera and help 1st.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Dylan777.
Surapon


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, Humanity trumps Photography. If there is a way to help someone, that would be the priority.


----------



## mm (Oct 26, 2013)

Perhaps controversial based on the responses provided so far, but, sometimes taking the picture helps more. I'm not a conflict photographer, nor am I a photojournalist in sensitive situations, but a true calling requires discipline and sacrifice. Again, sometimes taking the photo helps more. 

Check out some of Larry Burrows' stuff - "With a brave crew in a deadly fight" or perhaps Kevin Carter's Sudan suff (which I might point out both paid the ultimate sacrifice for themselves). 

Bringing awareness CAN be more important than the isolated event. Taking the picture can be the more human choice.

Easy to talk about what to do when I'm sitting behind my computer with a latte.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 26, 2013)

The general reaction of normal human beings is to help out first ... I don't think people think about taking photos when we can help (maybe with the exception of some sick/creepy journalists) ... but that being said if there was an aircraft crash, we wold most likely record it, coz we know we cannot do anything about it. But if we see a person hit by a car lying on the road we would call for an ambulance and stand-by till the ambulance comes (this happened to me a couple of years ago when a Qatar Airways staff was hit by a car - I called the ambulance and waited till the ambulance came - unfortunately she passed away). 
But there are situations when capturing the event is more important than trying to help out ... the wisdom to know when to help out and when to step back and capture the event, is what makes a great human being ... but I'm just an ordinary human being, my first reaction would be to help out if I can.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it is also important to understand your role going into the situation. If you are a "professional photographer" on assignment, you will have a well defined mission with rules of engagement. If you are not given an assignment, or are not paid, you have a different role. Even still, we are all humans first, and we must all act within our own set of values. If our values are crystal clear to begin with, the decision may be hard, but what the right thing to to will be obvious, as our values do not change- just the situation.


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow-----
THANK you Sir/ Madam for your IDEAS/ Logics and your Thinking in that Mili-Seconds of that Moment and Acts as very difference situations of the Actions in front of Us.
Yes, Sir. We have make decision for the best of our self/ Our Duty and some time Live and Death too.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 26, 2013)

Each case is different. A photographer doing war coverage has an important mission as a soldier. Assuming that a soldier has to choose between shoot the enemy (which can kill you) or rescue a victim, he has the duty to shoot the enemy first. If a doctor or nurse is in the same situation in the war (and has a gun) he must first help the victim, and then shoot the enemy that can kill you. Call me insensitive, but a photographer who is on a mission to fulfill its mission in the first place.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 26, 2013)

We must also remember the first rule of first responder who is: NO BECOME A VICTIM. :


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 26, 2013)

That picture had a big impact on public opinion of the war. 

I had no idea Nick Ut had rescued the girl !


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> We must also remember the first rule of first responder who is: NO BECOME A VICTIM. :



"We must also remember the first rule of first responder who is: NO BECOME A VICTIM."

+ 10 for me too, Thank you, Sir
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> That picture had a big impact on public opinion of the war.
> 
> I had no idea Nick Ut had rescued the girl !



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Sporgon.
Yes, This Photos is the learning tool/ Yard stick, for all Photojournalistic News Reportor and News Photographers around the world.
Nice to talk to you, Sir, Surapon


----------



## Zen (Oct 26, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I think it is also important to understand your role going into the situation. If you are a "professional photographer" on assignment, you will have a well defined mission with rules of engagement. If you are not given an assignment, or are not paid, you have a different role. Even still, we are all humans first, and we must all act within our own set of values. If our values are crystal clear to begin with, the decision may be hard, but what the right thing to to will be obvious, as our values do not change- just the situation.
> 
> Seems to me that this is the best answer. But as someone else said, it's easy to sit here in our living room and imagine what we might do . . . when the chips are down.
> 
> ...


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Zen said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is also important to understand your role going into the situation. If you are a "professional photographer" on assignment, you will have a well defined mission with rules of engagement. If you are not given an assignment, or are not paid, you have a different role. Even still, we are all humans first, and we must all act within our own set of values. If our values are crystal clear to begin with, the decision may be hard, but what the right thing to to will be obvious, as our values do not change- just the situation.
> ...



Thaqnks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Zen.
Surapon


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 29, 2013)

If I can do something - I'll just do it. The reason I can never be a photog in a war zone. I will not care if i'm on assignment or paid, etc. Saving a life would always be a priority. I don't need a picture where I was standing and taking care of my framing and ISO while someone needed help. Not worth it for me.


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> If I can do something - I'll just do it. The reason I can never be a photog in a war zone. I will not care if i'm on assignment or paid, etc. Saving a life would always be a priority. I don't need a picture where I was standing and taking care of my framing and ISO while someone needed help. Not worth it for me.



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Ablearcher.
I am agree with you 250%, My life is more important than get Kill in my Duty/ War Zone.
Here is the Photo attached to show that more stupid photographers in this world try to get the best shots with out thinking the safety of their lifes------- Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how many of you have seen this one (Link is to Forbes editorial):
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/12/04/new-york-posts-subway-death-photo-was-it-ethical/


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm not sure how many of you have seen this one (Link is to Forbes editorial):
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/12/04/new-york-posts-subway-death-photo-was-it-ethical/



Thanks you, Sir, Mr. Mackguyver.
You are right " “If you have placed yourself in a situation where you can help, you are morally obligated,” he says. “The proper thing to do would’ve been to put down the camera and try to get the guy out. I can understand why people are upset.”
“Your job as a human being, so to speak, outweighs your job as a photojournalist,” he adds. "


Great Post for all of us = Photographers, Hobby or PRO, To learn and face the Reality, that one day we will face.
Thanks again , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 29, 2013)

As mm said, if this subject interests you read about Kevin Carter and his Pulitzer Prize winning Sudan image, that ended up creating a story that has largely been contradicted by other prize winning photographers there at the time.

But the far better tale is the book "The Bang Bang Club: Snapshots from a Hidden War", that follows the workings of four key photographers during the civil unrest during the end of the apartheid era in South Africa. Touches on many similar instances and the photographers feelings about the images they took, and the effect taking those images had on them, and those effects can't be underestimated, Carter killed himself, Ken Oosterbroek was killed while photographing there, Greg Marinovich was shot three times before stepping back from conflict photography and João Silva was very seriously injured in Afghanistan in 2010. 

Compulsory reading for those interested.


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> As mm said, if this subject interests you read about Kevin Carter and his Pulitzer Prize winning Sudan image, that ended up creating a story that has largely been contradicted by other prize winning photographers there at the time.
> 
> But the far better tale is the book "The Bang Bang Club: Snapshots from a Hidden War", that follows the workings of four key photographers during the civil unrest during the end of the apartheid era in South Africa. Touches on many similar instances and the photographers feelings about the images they took, and the effect taking those images had on them, and those effects can't be underestimated, Carter killed himself, Ken Oosterbroek was killed while photographing there, Greg Marinovich was shot three times before stepping back from conflict photography and João Silva was very seriously injured in Afghanistan in 2010.
> 
> Compulsory reading for those interested.


.

Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. privatebydesign---For this post.
Yes, These Professional Photographers must be a special Person , who have a Big Heart for Capture the REAL NEWS/ REAL PHOTOS and report to the people like us , who sit in the armchair, and complaint of the activities.

Yes, Sir, I have dear friend, Vietnam war Hero, After the war, Steve came back and work in My Home town North Carolina. Yes, He have a great Hobby = Sky Driver, Who want to open the chute near the ground as Near as possible. I ask him = Why ?. He answer me with the great answer---Yes, He show me 2 Purple Hearts for 4 Tours. He almost Die for the gun shots wound and the bombs, But He survive the war. When he came back home, He Have the Nightmare---Because of He is not the real Super Hero, He still have a lot of Fear in his heart---And Can not get to sleep easy---That Why He must do the Sky Driving in every Week End, To get More Fear of Dead, And Can get to sleep in the next night----Sorry in 1974-1978, USA. still not have the good way to treat the mental health person like my dear friend , Steve.
Yes He Die in 1978 When he did Skydriving too close to the ground and the parachute not open fast enough--
- Yes, He Die, When he do some thing Very Happy-----------May Be same thing as The War Photographers.

Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm not sure how many of you have seen this one (Link is to Forbes editorial):
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/12/04/new-york-posts-subway-death-photo-was-it-ethical/


WOW! ... even if "the photographer, R. Umar Abbasi, claims he got the shot only incidentally", why did he give it to the editor to be published and why the f*ck did the editor even publish it ... bunch of greedy low life a55holes trying to make money off of someones misery.


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how many of you have seen this one (Link is to Forbes editorial):
> ...



Yes, Dear Rienz---I am agree with you 1000% " bunch of greedy low life a55holes trying to make money of someones misery ".
Thanks for share your feeling.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


And he "accidentally" got the shot..... The camera was accidentally pointed in the right direction... and the settings were accidentally right for the poor lighting conditions.... and it was accidentally in focus... and it was accidentally framed well... and the flash accidentally fired.... but it is no accident that I do not believe him.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Good point! 
I was so pi55ed off reading the photographer's excuse, that I didn't even realize how perfectly and *deliberately* it has been shot ... my blood boils just thinking of it. How can a human being be so cruel that he chose not to save the person despite having the time to compose the image so deliberately!


----------

